# Does Sauron, Morgoth and his Balrogs eat?



## Iarwain Ben-edar (Aug 17, 2019)

Gandalf as a maiar eats, so does Saruman. 

Sauron is a maiar as well. DOES HE EAT? ! Does he drink? !
He is evil unlike Gandalf and less humanlike and that's the well. ....

P. S = Does Morgoth and his Balrogs eat?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 17, 2019)

Interesting question. There may be something on this in the HOME volumes. Off the top of my head, I'd say that incarnate Maiar _could _eat -- if they wanted to -- but likely could avoid metabolism altogether if they wished.

The Istari were a special case, restricted as they were by the Valar to appearing in human form, and subject to human weaknesses: limited knowledge, weariness, and yes, hunger.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 17, 2019)

Didn't the Valar eat fruit and such just for delight?. I might be wrong.


----------

